#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  API-579-1 excel calcs

## Jon4242

Some excel calcs based on example calcs in API-579-2.

See More: API-579-1 excel calcs

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## ceferino

Thank a lot

----------


## RAMZA ELDHRIF

Thanks

----------


## Jeerapol

Big Thanks, BRO...

----------


## pj.nano

thanks a lot

----------


## jowar

Thank you, Mr. Jon
Excellent Spreadsheet

----------


## pvinodmenon

many thanks for the share

----------


## endah

Thank you

----------


## getanasmalik

*Thank you for great sheets*

See More: API-579-1 excel calcs

----------


## yogacruise

thank u

----------


## 101043728

Great Work buddy!!!

----------


## danthesh

thanks.....

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Very very good, Thank you.

----------


## charliechong

Thanks

----------


## gusrak54

thank you brother

----------


## smahesh070

thanks

----------


## mrbeen

Thank you

----------


## yudh1984

thank you

----------


## PRamlee

Dear All,

Can try out the ABUDEN ToolBox, download at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
P4, P5, P6, P7, P12 and P13 for Level 1 
P4, P5 (including external pressure ) for Level 2

----------


## Jitu2

Hello Guys,

Anybody having excel for Part 6 Assessment of pitting corrosion.

----------


## fouedrd

Thanks alot

See More: API-579-1 excel calcs

----------


## kornengineer

Thanks a lot.

----------


## PTCVen01

Thanks for sharing !!!!

----------


## gusloh

thank you

----------


## themule

thank you.

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## ricardo.lopez

Thanks

----------


## abeka

merci beaucoup

----------


## yogie_mm03

Thanks a lot

----------


## AdinMan

your work is much appreciated

----------


## Sharikahamed

Thank you

----------


## luike

Thanks colleague for your support

----------


## jaime_alex

Thank you

See More: API-579-1 excel calcs

----------


## Erdem gler

thanks

----------


## psman

Thank you ...

----------


## sadane

Thanks

----------


## themule

thanks

----------


## ali.azzam

> Some excel calcs based on example calcs in API-579-2.



realy nice work !!!  Thank you 

We need the rest of the parts please !!

----------


## CarlosBatista

Thank very much

----------


## zhang.limin

download it to see

----------


## santeilam

> Some excel calcs based on example calcs in API-579-2.



thanks

----------


## santeilam

> Some excel calcs based on example calcs in API-579-2.



hi
aren't excel files still active? i cannot download them

thank you

----------


## sharmacalling

Hi 
can somebody send excel sheets for API 579 calculations . Earlier posted but could not download.

----------


## FX_Frick

Hi all,
Appreciate if someone can please repost these calc sheets.

----------


## mol_kres

Hi all,


Please re upload the documents.....See More: API-579-1 excel calcs

----------


## tayssier

Please reload them again.
I can not download them

----------


## Hamdy Khalaf

Could anyone help with uploading the documents again ? or send it to khalafhamdi@yahoo.com
thanks in advance

----------


## themule

Thanks

----------


## b89502164

Please upload or email to b89502165@gmail.com.
Appreciate.

----------


## msss

can anyone upload the documents again, thanks

----------

